# ideal collar for goldendoodle coat



## GusDad (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a black goldendoodle, and his coat is more like a poodle than a golden retriever; it's black, very soft and curly. I need to get him a new collar, and like the look of the wide collars but am concerned about matting underneath. I considered getting one of those Ruff Wear collars that are like a climbing rope, round so they settle down against the skin more than they stay up over the fur. Anyone have any advice on whether one type of collar is better than others for a poodly coat?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've heard that rolled collars are better for that kind of coat....I prefer rolled leather collars, though  . But that's a personal preference.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I used a rolled leather collar on Chloe, and have also seem them used on longer haired dogs to avoid matting. So far they have seemed to work really well! 

The only problem with mine was that I bought the ones from Petsmart and they never lasted me more than a year. That could be the brand, though, and not the collar itself.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Add another fan of rolled collars. Switched Wally to it after he had to be shaved down because his previous owner(s) let his coat get way too bad.

Never a problem with matting since. Hopefully the collar will last (hasn't been a year yet) but if it needs replacing, I'll be getting another rolled collar.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love rolled leather for those thick coats...they work fabulous! 

I also suggest taking any collars off at night! 

Any kind of nylon collar, even a rolled one, has more of a chance of matting the coat, because the coat gets stuck and tangled in it easier.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Again, I love the rolled leather collars. I have a dog with a poodle coat, too. And I also have 2 others with longer hair. But, I have to disagree that all nylon collars cause matting because I have found one that I LOVE! It's from a company called Whitepine Outfitters. They are specially made for breeds like samoyeds with long, thick hair. I ordered the limited slip collars and matching leashes. They are really pretty! They are soft and so far haven't caused any matting. The main website is www.whitepineoutfitters.com. They also have regular adjustable collars, too. Check them out!


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Molly is the same mix as yours and I've never had her clipped. She has two collars, one is a leather one and the other is a nylon. Never had a problem with her matting as the collars are removed when she returns home from walks, etc. Also, Molly is combed just about every day so there is less chance of matting.


----------

